# Replace Gas Boiler with Electric Boiler?



## Soarer (8 Mar 2010)

Afternoon all.

Firstly, if this is in the wrong forum mods, feel free to move it.

Now, onto my plight. We're looking at buying a new house in the near future, and at the minute it has GFCH. Is it a big job to change this to electric ie. change the gas boiler to an electric boiler, thus only having one bill? Or is it even possible? The house doesn't have underfloor heating or anything, just a standard issue rad system.
We're also putting in an electric hob in the kitchen, and electric "fire" in the sitting room.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Towger (8 Mar 2010)

It is possible: Yes; Is it expensive: Yes; Is it expensive to run: Yes; It is hard to get someone experienced with electric boilers: Yes; Might I have to upgrade my supply from the ESB: Yes.


----------



## dubgem (8 Mar 2010)

If you get your electricity from Bord Gais you'll get an extra discount because you also get gas from them.  You should factor that into your sums and see if still comes out worthwhile to only have one bill.


----------



## Complainer (8 Mar 2010)

Soarer said:


> We're looking at buying a new house in the near future, and at the minute it has GFCH. Is it a big job to change this to electric ie. change the gas boiler to an electric boiler, thus only having one bill? Or is it even possible?


That's a big change to take on to address a minor billing problem. Have you any other reason for this switchover?


----------



## Soarer (8 Mar 2010)

As an employee of the ESB, I get a discounted rate of electricity. Probably should've explained in the opening post! 

Im interested in Towger's information in it being expensive to install. Can you tell me how expensive? In my naivety, I thought it'd be a case of whip out the gas boiler, seal up the gas pipes, and connect in the electric one?

Thanks for all the replies btw.


----------



## Soarer (15 Mar 2010)

Any further thoughts on this one guys?


----------



## DGOBS (16 Mar 2010)

Why would/should an ESB employee get a reduced cost rate of electricity?

I assume that would be declared as 'benefit in kind' ?


----------



## Towger (17 Mar 2010)

Have you costed in upgrading your supply to 3 phase to supply the 24+ Kw the boiler is going to draw! Actually another option is electic under floor heating...


----------



## bullworth (17 Mar 2010)

DGOBS said:


> Why would/should an ESB employee get a reduced cost rate of electricity?
> 
> I assume that would be declared as 'benefit in kind' ?



I want to know this too. Is your discount taxable ? I think its something like a 10% discount ? You need to compare the after tax benefit to sticking with gas also.


----------



## Soarer (18 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. I didn't think asking a boiler question would turn into a personal tax audit!

Turns out HID wants to keep the gas fire anyway, so we'll probably stick with the gas boiler.

So all-in-all, this is a bit of a pointless thread. Sorry for wasting everyone's time.


----------



## DGOBS (18 Mar 2010)

It makes me laugh, the one thing you want to hang onto is the one item that wastes gas the most!

Basket type fires (or DFEs as the are know 'decorative fuel EFFECT) allow 80% of heat generated to go up your chimney!

If you take it the average is 7kw gas heat input, and you boiler in an average 3 bed is 12-16kw input, and the fact the gas fire is on 100% of the time but the boiler is cycling and once house is heated may only b on 50% of the time, it's actually cheaper to heat your entire house and a tank of water than use one of those fires!


----------



## Soarer (19 Mar 2010)

Thanks DGOBS.
Trust me, I don't want a gas fire! Herself is probably the coldest person in the world, and likes the "real flame fires" but without the hassle of cleaning out the grate!
So if she gets her way with that (which she does in most things! ), we may as well keep the gas boiler as we'll be paying the monthly standing charge anyway.

Out of morbid curiosity though, it'd be nice to know what the costs would be. I guess we'll have to wait for the next guinea-pig to try it.


----------



## AlbacoreA (19 Mar 2010)

You can always use an electric fire with the fire effect and don't turn on the bars. With central heating you won't need a gas fire or an electric one. Thats our experience anyway. I miss an open fire, but we don't need one.


----------

